# super glue



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i accidently got super glue on my bumper and near my trunk, what can i use to remove it without messing up my paint job, alchol works but i was worry some that it would mess it up.


----------



## DisbeSE-R (Aug 8, 2002)

*.*

Try vinegar, also works when i get it on my fingers, could also try half alcohol/half vineger maybe? Not gonna rub your paint off im sure.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

how about the door panels? i installed some tweeters in my 200sx in the door panel. looks real good they would pop out every time i closed my door so i superglued them. still looks real good except there is a drip line of super glue. anyway to get this off without damaging the vinyl

this is a real easy thing to do if anyone is interested


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Aha. good idea. My cigarette lighter doesnt stay in, ill have to supper glue it.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

My wheel cover keeps falling off maybe I should superglue that


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

Binger said:


> *My wheel cover keeps falling off maybe I should superglue that *


heh, damn superglue....is there anyone who doesnt use superglue on their cars? i used superglue to glue some electrical wire so that it stays hidden for my neons...works like a dream


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Karocene (if thats how you spell it) should get it off, w/o removing the paint. NOT GASOLINE

You can also try NAIL POLISH REMOVER. The clear stuff. Shoudnt ruin paint.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

use denatured alcohol. it will take all the sticky stuff of (vynil,glue,double sided sticky tape,etc...)and not hurt paint. it is safe to use on glass also


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Bringing this thread back from the dead... I got super glue on my side skirt, and am worried about removing the clear coat with nail polish remover... There are a lot of suggestions about things to try, but no follow up of what has worked for ppl and what didn't.

Can anybody speak from experience as what will not harm automotive paint OR clear coat, when removing super glue?

Thanks in advance! :cheers:


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

My wife never shuts her mouth about anything, has anyone tried superglue for this before?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

alcohol will not kill your clearcoat, just your wax... make sure to give the car a good wax afterwward... just apply the alcohol to a CLEAN towel, and press onto the glue..k eep as much as possible off the paint, then wipe excess off and repeat until glue is gone...

i do this about 3 times a week at work... we call it contamination removal... charge 35 bucks an hour to have some 16 yr old kid with a bottle of 99 cent alcohol get paid 5.60 to stand thier... then require the customer to buy a $20 wax job to boot... most profitable thing i can do... Its so easy, but people are scared...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I saw a salesman in a mall selling a brand of superglue, it sold in a set that included a de-gluer.

it smelled like acetone


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

37 stickies said:


> alcohol will not kill your clearcoat, just your wax... make sure to give the car a good wax afterwward... just apply the alcohol to a CLEAN towel, and press onto the glue..k eep as much as possible off the paint, then wipe excess off and repeat until glue is gone...
> 
> i do this about 3 times a week at work... we call it contamination removal... charge 35 bucks an hour to have some 16 yr old kid with a bottle of 99 cent alcohol get paid 5.60 to stand thier... then require the customer to buy a $20 wax job to boot... most profitable thing i can do... Its so easy, but people are scared...


Thanks you very much for your response, I'll have to try this in the next while.

Btw, I know that acetone works, but I'm worried about the clearcoat. My sideskirts are so shiney, a big dull blotch would be hideous.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

turbo200 said:


> My wife never shuts her mouth about anything, has anyone tried superglue for this before?


eveything has its limits...and you've met superglue's limit.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chucky200 said:


> Thanks you very much for your response, I'll have to try this in the next while.
> 
> Btw, I know that acetone works, but I'm worried about the clearcoat. My sideskirts are so shiney, a big dull blotch would be hideous.



i cant vouch for acetone... but clear coat is pretty hardy... you dont want to subject it to ANY chemical for LONG amounts of time, but it can usually shrug off anything for short bursts... remember, clear coat is just paint without pigment... its still a plastic based product, and plastic holds up really well. maybe you should try a test spot with acetone on a door jam, or behind your fuel door to see...


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

turbo200 said:


> My wife never shuts her mouth about anything, has anyone tried superglue for this before?


actually, it works pretty good. just make sure she doesnt try to open her mouth afterward --it might rip the skin off.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

actually while this is up, can anything remove epoxy that is not too strong? whenever i use it, im ultra careful and ive never had anyone tell me they had a problem getting it on their car but for future reference, it would be cool to know.


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Just wanted to say that I tried acetone (nail polish remover) and it didn't work. paint/clear coat is still there, so is the super glue. I'll give it another try tomorrow in the sun (so I can see better), and try alcohol if this fails.


----------

